# Sage Xi3 Discontinued



## Top_Dog (Aug 1, 2007)

These rods are being discontinued and you can score them for about $500 now. I've been looking at them for so long and with the cheaper prices on ebay now, I couldn't resist. 10wt on the way...


----------



## Worm Drowner (Sep 9, 2010)

I love my Xi3!

Here are the new rods

http://www.hatchmag.com/articles/sage-intros-salt-and-accel-fly-rods-reinvents-g5-technology/7711364


----------



## Erichugh22 (Mar 31, 2014)

Ill definitely be picking one up soon


----------



## texasflycaster (Jun 16, 2009)

Get em while they're hot! Got my 12 finally at Tailwaters Fly Fishing Co. in Dallas today.


----------



## bugchunker (Dec 23, 2013)

*5 wt*

Sorry to see this rod go. I have the 5 wt, it's the best Bass, and panfish rod I have ever used. It has the soft tip to throw small flies and enough backbone to pull big fish out of the brush. It also works well for schooling trout in the bay. If anyone knows where I can get another 5wt blank please let me know.
Thanks.


----------



## Erichugh22 (Mar 31, 2014)

eBay is full of xi3's right now.


----------



## southpaw (Feb 25, 2009)

Steep and cheap has them right now and for the next day for $476 and I've been seeing them for $379 on their "current steal" deal. I went ahead and pulled the trigger on an 8wt. Hope it's as good as everyone says!


----------



## TXTECHKA (May 28, 2009)

Man that's a smoking deal. I need another 8 wt and possibly a 12.


----------

